# My new R33 GTR



## burnsey_100 (Sep 6, 2011)

Some of you may know, I was after a swap for my Evo for a gtr. 

So it has now happened and I cleaned it today so here are the pics

opcorn:






















































































































I do have a couple of questions as being new to the skyline gtr

What are these switches? All three? Car is running

The left one (red) is always lite









Push and hold it in the light goes out. When you come off it it lights up again









Thanks


----------



## ab20000 (Jun 30, 2012)

Really nice car, did you get it from a chap called Mike? Love the wheels.


----------



## burnsey_100 (Sep 6, 2011)

Oh and what is this?


----------



## burnsey_100 (Sep 6, 2011)

ab20000 said:


> Really nice car, did you get it from a chap called Mike? Love the wheels.


Yeah I think his name was mike. Did you view it?


----------



## ab20000 (Jun 30, 2012)

burnsey_100 said:


> Yeah I think his name was mike. Did you view it?


Was away at the time, was chatting to him but it went quick sharp - now I know where. Still undecided on that colour.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

ab20000 said:


> Still undecided on that colour.


Midnight purple, stunning colour in the flesh.


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

About time you got some pics up! Looks like a nice example you got there.

I'm on phone so can't view the pics in detail but I think the thing on the parcel shelf is an air purifier - proper JDM piece that one. As for the switches, can only guess without tracing the wiring - could be rear fog, turbo timer, overboost etc etc.


----------



## burnsey_100 (Sep 6, 2011)

ab20000 said:


> Was away at the time, was chatting to him but it went quick sharp - now I know where. Still undecided on that colour.


The colour is great, and condition is awesome, I went to see 4 different gtrs and this was by far the best. Going to service it soon, but trying to find what's best parts and oils to use is hard to find as the search isn't all that great. 

I see you got the white one rolling on 19s. How's that, looks good, I agree with the bumper.


----------



## ab20000 (Jun 30, 2012)

burnsey_100 said:


> The colour is great, and condition is awesome, I went to see 4 different gtrs and this was by far the best. Going to service it soon, but trying to find what's best parts and oils to use is hard to find as the search isn't all that great.
> 
> I see you got the white one rolling on 19s. How's that, looks good, I agree with the bumper.


Yeah working out well so far (touch wood) - will swap the wheels as bit big for me but they are lovely wheels.

I agree the search is a bit gash. I normally speak to Guy at Opie Oils to see what he suggests.



hodgie said:


> Midnight purple, stunning colour in the flesh.


Don't think it's midnight purple, it's lighter.


----------



## burnsey_100 (Sep 6, 2011)

hodgie said:


> Midnight purple, stunning colour in the flesh.


Sure is


----------



## ab20000 (Jun 30, 2012)

burnsey_100 said:


> Sure is


100% sure? Maybe just the light but it doesn't look like midnight purple - looks a fair bit lighter to me.


----------



## burnsey_100 (Sep 6, 2011)

dan-hipgrave said:


> About time you got some pics up! Looks like a nice example you got there.
> 
> I'm on phone so can't view the pics in detail but I think the thing on the parcel shelf is an air purifier - proper JDM piece that one. As for the switches, can only guess without tracing the wiring - could be rear fog, turbo timer, overboost etc etc.


Thanks, it really is a good example. You had much luck on the sale of yours?

Does the air purifier work automatically? 

I know it's not boost controller and not the fog as there is another switch for that. Turbo timer is in the alarm. Guess I might have to chase the wiring


----------



## my2rhds (Jul 30, 2012)

Very clean! I love the wheels. What are the specs on it and tire size?


----------



## burnsey_100 (Sep 6, 2011)

ab20000 said:


> 100% sure? Maybe just the light but it doesn't look like midnight purple - looks a fair bit lighter to me.


I did see another midnight purple one and seemed to be the same. Might be the light


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

Very nice indeed. The switch and light could be something to do with the alarm and/or immobilisor!? had a simular one on my 33. 

Enjoy, looks lovely.


----------



## burnsey_100 (Sep 6, 2011)

my2rhds said:


> Very clean! I love the wheels. What are the specs on it and tire size?


Thanks 

The wheels are hyperzero 265/35/18 not sure on the width of the alloys or the offset yet.


----------



## burnsey_100 (Sep 6, 2011)

Wills_GunR33 said:


> Very nice indeed. The switch and light could be something to do with the alarm and/or immobilisor!? had a simular one on my 33.
> 
> Enjoy, looks lovely.


Thanks, I'll have a look into that thanks.

Does anyone know what the rectangle switch does on the right. (assuming every gtr has one)


----------



## KING (Jul 10, 2002)

*Rectangle switch is for the electric aerial.*

The paint on your car looks flawless
Let's see some engine pics and a spec list please.


----------



## my2rhds (Jul 30, 2012)

Not 100% sure on the red switch, but I do know some fellow yanks over here wire up a switch around that area to the pump connector, so they can switch it to RWD mode without having to unplug the connector. But yeah, sounds like you might have to do some routing.


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

burnsey_100 said:


> Thanks, I'll have a look into that thanks.
> 
> Does anyone know what the rectangle switch does on the right. (assuming every gtr has one)


That's the aerial height - full or half mast.


----------



## gaaables (Mar 5, 2005)

Looks like a really nice r33 gtr there mate, enjoy it


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Midnight purple or not it looks fantastic. Mine is finally having the wheels painted. The bad one is taking longer.


----------



## MP2 BNR34 (Feb 11, 2009)

The red button with the LED is a wideband sensor;
I have got one in my STI; looking the same;

Just search for wideband LC-1 

LC-1 Lambda Cable with 02 Sensor : Wideband Controller Cable for Dyno, ECU, Data Acquisition, or Gauge Applications

These kits have a button like that, to reset the O2 sensor.



in the following link you see the button in the middle small bag

Google-Ergebnis für http://www.diyautotune.com/images/products/wb-lc1-3769/wb-lc1-3769_contents.jpg



here also the button and the led

Google-Ergebnis für http://www.widebando2sensor.com/website/images/products/wb-lc1-3769/wb-lc1-3769_inside_med.jpg


the other black button I do not know; just take of the panel and follow the wires


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Car looks lovely enjoy!


----------



## burnsey_100 (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks guys 




JTJUDGE said:


> Midnight purple or not it looks fantastic. Mine is finally having the wheels painted. The bad one is taking longer.



Thanks mate. I bet it will look awesome when it's all done. Good luck with yours if you track it or move on


----------



## burnsey_100 (Sep 6, 2011)

MP2 BNR34 said:


> The red button with the LED is a wideband sensor;
> I have got one in my STI; looking the same;
> 
> Just search for wideband LC-1
> ...




Ahhhh I see thanks you very much, I do have an innovate thing in the car. So really its only for the mappers to play with is that right?

Thanks


----------



## monkfish (Jul 1, 2009)

very nice looking gtr..


----------



## Lubo69GTR (Mar 4, 2010)

Nice 33 you have there mate, it look's super clean. I think it is midnight purple. That's one of the nicest colour's I've ever seen in the flesh! I've never seen a pic that does it justice but it look's like you're a pretty good cleaner :bowdown1:

Enjoy the car mate :thumbsup:


----------



## burnsey_100 (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks guys


----------



## burnsey_100 (Sep 6, 2011)

Lubo69GTR said:


> Nice 33 you have there mate, it look's super clean. I think it is midnight purple. That's one of the nicest colour's I've ever seen in the flesh! I've never seen a pic that does it justice but it look's like you're a pretty good cleaner :bowdown1:
> 
> Enjoy the car mate :thumbsup:


Thanks mate, the snow foam does wonders


----------



## MP2 BNR34 (Feb 11, 2009)

JAP
the inovate is a wideband sensor;
Normaly there must be a sensor installed in your Downpipe; 
If there is a gauge you can read the o2 ratio
If not, than it is only for a mapping specialist to get the o2 data

With that he do not have to use a o2 sensor, he can direct plug into his computer to get the data....


----------



## zenwahwong56 (Jan 5, 2010)

Dam the paint looks perfect, can't even see any stone chips or any thing!! Wish mine was that clean! Time for you to start attending local/national meets I think!!


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

good looking car mate


----------



## burnsey_100 (Sep 6, 2011)

MP2 BNR34 said:


> JAP
> the inovate is a wideband sensor;
> Normaly there must be a sensor installed in your Downpipe;
> If there is a gauge you can read the o2 ratio
> ...


I do have an innovate fuel and air guage which reads around 11 and 12, so is this getting the data from the lambda sensor?

Thanks


----------



## burnsey_100 (Sep 6, 2011)

zenwahwong56 said:


> Dam the paint looks perfect, can't even see any stone chips or any thing!! Wish mine was that clean! Time for you to start attending local/national meets I think!!


Thanks mate, I'm up for some meets, just getting use to the forum and need to find out where and when


----------



## burnsey_100 (Sep 6, 2011)

qad said:


> good looking car mate


Thanks


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

the paint is not midnight purple, i nearly did a deal on this car a couple of years ago, the guy had it resprayed in a special one off colour very similar to midnight purple.

stunning car all round mate , looks gorgeous, and if i remember it had a very nice spec as well!


----------



## zenwahwong56 (Jan 5, 2010)

May be we need to park next to each other and see if there are any difference, if u really want to know. Makes no odds lovely car and paint work


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

think the colour is gorgeous mate

almost identical to mp but in certain lights looks better,


----------



## GSlider (Nov 18, 2007)

Love the purple R33's.


----------

